# Acidosis



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is a topic im learnin lately. Wat is the long term effect on a calf that had an acidosis problem? 
A clinical answer is ok but lookin more for a life experience answer.


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*They get over it, feed more*

hay and less grain and they don't get acidosis.






rene said:


> Here is a topic im learnin lately. Wat is the long term effect on a calf that had an acidosis problem?
> A clinical answer is ok but lookin more for a life experience answer.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes I do know grain fed cattle are more prone to this.
My question refers to the after gettin this. Is nerve damadge a effect for this


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Nerves are fine, they generally*

walk out of it.

I'd be more concerned bout founder.

guess if they start walking on ski feet you'll know on the founder.




rene said:


> Yes I do know grain fed cattle are more prone to this.
> My question refers to the after gettin this. Is nerve damadge a effect for this


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok u got my question wrong. Ok lets see.... wat is the long term effect from a calf gettin acidic and recuperatin? Wat would it be stunted , limp legged or something else?


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Generally they*

walk out of it. takes a tincture of time and more roughage ( grass grazing or dry hay ) in their diet.

acidosis is just an upset ( out of balance PH ) rumen ( stomach ).

IF your version of acidosis happens to be from feeding high levels of distillers grains...well then what your seeing is polio ( called a "brainer," not much cure for that ). 
excess sulfur in ddgs / wdgs poisons em. 

You have to feed a balancer using higher ration levels of ddgs ( extra thiamine in it to counter the sulfur )





rene said:


> Ok u got my question wrong. Ok lets see.... wat is the long term effect from a calf gettin acidic and recuperatin? Wat would it be stunted , limp legged or something else?


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok. I am not having acidosis issue with my calves at the moment. This was purely to understand ythis . But I did not know about distillers. 
So ive had a few that made out of it good. But noticed small difference in outcome of animal. Like some had a gimp leg or slower growth... could they be more prone to illnesses?


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Wat is the effect of an animal that suffered acidosis at a young age?


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Would the meat be ok for whole cow ground? U know when the animal is good n fat. There is placement for all cows. Knowing how to market ur goods to achieve the best $.


----------



## SupaDexta (Jan 16, 2015)

Meat is fine to grind em up. 

I had a bull that OD'd on grain as a yearling, he grew out fine. Took a week to save him at the time, and he didn't look like he was gonna make it, but pulled through. 

But after a couple of years his feet went on him, and he was always rectally bleeding - it didn't seem to bother him, he was just always losing a bit of blood. He then started to go downhill when his feet were bothering him, and before he could lose much condition he went packin. That was a more extreme case. On the other end of things is long toes. They just will always need their hooves trimmed.

All kinds of info:

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/dig..._forestomach/grain_overload_in_ruminants.html


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

SupaDexta said:


> Meat is fine to grind em up.
> 
> I had a bull that OD'd on grain as a yearling, he grew out fine. Took a week to save him at the time, and he didn't look like he was gonna make it, but pulled through.
> 
> ...


So there is a definite time frame before its a total loss? Hmm...ok. Would you consider that particular animal butchered inferior quality?


----------



## SupaDexta (Jan 16, 2015)

Well if I and the vet didn't work on him for a week, he would have died when it happened. He was a somewhat expensive, pure bred bull. 

Also I didn't eat him, sold him for slaughter. So I didnt taste him. But yes, I guess in the sense that any animals under stress won't taste as good as a healthy one - would mean it was somewhat lower quality, plus he was a mature bull. So he's better for burger, cause you don't want steaks the size of trash lids


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

So why do their hair fall off their back end? It grows back but it seems to happen when they start to recuperate.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok so is it posible that the raw milk be unbalanced? If milk stabilizer is needed, would it be cost effective on daily 60g of milk. I did notice same scour pattern at home with out a milk stablizer and with it. Or something simpler like bakin soda


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Are scours a cause only because of bacteria?


----------

